# Backup Camera on Salter



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

We run a blizzard ice chaser slid in box salter and I wanted our drivers to have a better view of whats behind them since we service large plazas, medical buildings and banks.

I picked up this wireless backup camera off amazon that is nothing short of incredible. I wired it up to the salter's plate light and mounted it high on the back of the spread housing and it works great. We get a nice clear crisp picture and even with the salter running or the vibrator going there is no interference whatsoever.

Its $90 well spent.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good, where are you mounting the screen? For me personally it would bug the crap outta me on the dash


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Our salt truck operator wants it on the dash but if it bothers him we are moving it down to the floor where the cup holders are under the stereo.


----------



## neoguy (Feb 20, 2015)

can you post links? thanks


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

neoguy;2048886 said:


> can you post links? thanks


http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00NAR94BG

There ya go man. Git-R-Done!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

So is it wireless?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes Dave. The wires off the camera have a small transmitter with an antenna. After splicing the power into my salter's license plate light wires I mounted the transmitter up inside the housing for the spreader and it works perfect. You would not even know it was wireless.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I think i will be ordering a few of these.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wonder if they come in American. Lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;2048904 said:


> Yes Dave. The wires off the camera have a small transmitter with an antenna. After splicing the power into my salter's license plate light wires I mounted the transmitter up inside the housing for the spreader and it works perfect. You would not even know it was wireless.


Thanks.........


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice setup! Just wandering how long after running the salter you will actually be able to see anything. We run larger hydraulic units and after each event the back of the salters are covered in salt dust. If you can keep the camera clean it's a good idea.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Ne1 - This obviously can be an issue. My OEM backup cameras building into the tailgate handle of my dodge ram trucks gets clouded as well and every now and then I have to give the camera a quick wipe.

I will say on the back of my Blizzard Ice Chaser where I mounted the camera at the top that motor backing has never gotten covered in salt dust or even road grime. I don't know why.

The attached photo shows the back of my salter. If you look close you will see the Blizzard and Kooy Bros sticks so you will see how high up the camera is mounted.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

They are great!! I've been running them for several years!! I would recommend wired in the same style. The transmitters go for a sh#t.. either way great choice you will never go back without..


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hysert;2049088 said:


> They are great!! I've been running them for several years!! I would recommend wired in the same style. The transmitters go for a sh#t.. either way great choice you will never go back without..


Only reason I didn't want wired is because we don't leave the salter in the truck all the time. Sometimes we put the truck out with a couple of snow blowers in the box to help on large storms.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We run them on our salters in the same spot. We have never had an issue with salt or snow dust, I want to say going on the 5th or 6th year now. We buy the wired for around $150 each. Mounted on dash with power hooked into a switch that runs the spot lights on the salter. They are worth every penny.


----------



## IntelCrete (Nov 6, 2015)

drivewaydoctor;2048805 said:


> We run a blizzard ice chaser slid in box salter and I wanted our drivers to have a better view of whats behind them since we service large plazas, medical buildings and banks.
> 
> I picked up this wireless backup camera off amazon that is nothing short of incredible. I wired it up to the salter's plate light and mounted it high on the back of the spread housing and it works great. We get a nice clear crisp picture and even with the salter running or the vibrator going there is no interference whatsoever.
> 
> Its $90 well spent.


Can you give me a link to that store pleas?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

IntelCrete;2049511 said:


> Can you give me a link to that store pleas?


It's posted in one of my replies above.


----------



## IntelCrete (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

This is interesting. I am definitely installing one on our 550 salter this year although im looking at this wired model: http://www.lightningequipment.on.ca/mobileawareness.htm . Its upwards of $450 but I really don't want to mess around with it working intermittently. Ill have to look around in Amazon and see what I can find.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Lynden-Jeff;2049573 said:


> This is interesting. I am definitely installing one on our 550 salter this year although im looking at this wired model: http://www.lightningequipment.on.ca/mobileawareness.htm . Its upwards of $450 but I really don't want to mess around with it working intermittently. Ill have to look around in Amazon and see what I can find.


Jeff don't waste ur money.. the amazon ones work fine... I even have one on the skidsteer and it's never quit!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lynden-Jeff;2049573 said:


> This is interesting. I am definitely installing one on our 550 salter this year although im looking at this wired model: http://www.lightningequipment.on.ca/mobileawareness.htm . Its upwards of $450 but I really don't want to mess around with it working intermittently. Ill have to look around in Amazon and see what I can find.


Most Ag dealers sell a cab cam for around $400 and they are hard wired and work very well. They also sell parts for them if you have any problems. I'm with you on not wanting to mess with things.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had cab cams since 2009 and never had a problem, they're handy and re-assure you but don't replace mirrors


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Triple L;2049923 said:


> I've had cab cams since 2009 and never had a problem, they're handy and re-assure you but don't replace mirrors


Are yours wireless?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

cet;2049935 said:


> Are yours wireless?


No, it's just 1 wire tho, they're really simple


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

JD Dave;2049816 said:


> Most Ag dealers sell a cab cam for around $400 and they are hard wired and work very well. They also sell parts for them if you have any problems. I'm with you on not wanting to mess with things.


Thanks for the heads up. These cab cams actually look pretty nice. The wireless ones arnt cheap but they look like they will save a boat load of time on install and TSC has them aswell.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I wonder if using the vibrator will wreck them with all of the shaking.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Harleyjeff;2052659 said:


> I wonder if using the vibrator will wreck them with all of the shaking.


We have tested it numerous times by running the vibrator and the camera doesn't even flicker.


----------

